# Cowes Train Tunnel, Isle of Wight - Jan 08



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2008)

A bit of info from Subbrit;

*Date opened:* 1871 
*Location:* On the east side of Newport Road (A3020) 
*Company on opening:* Cowes & Newport Railway 
*Date closed to passengers:* 21.2.1966 
*Date closed completely:* 21.2.1966 
*Company on closing:* British Railways (Southern Region) 
*Present state:* Demolished - the station building has been demolished and the trackbed filled in although part of the sweep of the platform edge was still visible in the small park that occupies some of the station site. New housing has been built on the southern part of the station site. The tunnel is extant and used by a gun club. 
*County:* Isle of Wight 
*OS Grid Ref:* SZ497954 

I visited here earlier this year with Pinky and Minge(no the names arnt a pi$$take ).

A couple of now and then pics;






















The above 4 pics are from Subbrit.





Looking back at the entrance as we go on into the tunnel.





A passing hole thing.





Minerals leaking through the wall with the aid of water.





Distance markers.





End of the line for us, behind this wall is the Cowes Gun Club, using the other half of the tunnel.





Walls still covered in soot.





Another marker.





Some of the debris littering the entrance way, as we exited.
Funnily enough, Artic Road is just above us, dunno how the sign got down here


----------



## Foxylady (May 26, 2008)

That last pic looks as though some cyclist got really annoyed at crashing his bike on the cycle path. I can imagine him ripping off the sign then chucking both it and his bike into the tunnel! 
Interesting looking site. Not a huge amount to see but I really like seeing these odd fragments of history in the urban landscape.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 27, 2009)

A fairly small tunnel in some respects compared to th one under St Boniface Down.


----------



## T-bar (Feb 27, 2009)

One at shides even shorter


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it a rail Tunnel?


----------



## Urban Mole (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeh sort of, not very long at all.

Heres a pic of said tunnel, blocked up and bricked off;






Ignore the red bits, they are just holes in the brickwork, showing the chalk behind the wall.


----------

